# CeBIT 2013 ein Fazit Update8: Jetzt mit Club3D und einer echten Monster-Karte



## Skysnake (7. März 2013)

*Update 8:
*Jetzt mit dem Besuch bei Club3D und einer wahren Monster-Karte *

Update 7:
*Jetzt mit einem Bericht zu KingSpec und deren variablen PCI-E SSDs mit Raid0/1/10 Support.

*
Update 6:*
Die "Topstory" zu meinem Besuch bei PNY ist nun auch online, und zeigt viele Bilder zu dem Multi-GPU-Server von TYAN! Diesen kennen einige eventuell bereits vom Bericht zum 8x FirePro S10000 System, also insgesamt 16 Tahiti XT Chips in einem System!*

Update 5:
*Der Preis der VGX K1 hat mir jetzt doch keine Ruhe gelassen. Nach kurzer Suche habe ich auch einen Preis gefunden und zwar 2933,52$ bei IBM! Also alles andere als ein Schnäppchen. Wie von mir bereits vermutet, zahlt man nicht wirklich etwas für die Hardware, so sind es doch wahrscheinlich beschnittene GK107, sondern hauptsächlich für die dazugehörige Software.
*
Update 4:
*Link zum Microsoft Besuch hinzugefügt

*Update 3:
*Link zum ASRock Besuch hinzugefügt
*
Update 2*:
Link zum BeQuiet Besuch hinzugefügt

*Update 1*:
Link zum Alpenföhn Besuch hinzugefügt

*Orginal*:
Die CeBIT 2013 läuft zwar noch einige Tage, meinen Messebesuch habe ich inzwischen aber bereits beendet, und will mein ganz persönliches Fazit mit euch teilen.

Beginnen wir mit einer generellen Betrachtung der Messe.

Im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr fehlen dieses mal irgendwie die echten Knaller. Evolution statt Revolution ist hier wohl eher angesagt, auch wenn es in einigen Nischen und Ecken auch kleine Revolutionen gibt. Man muss schon genauer hinschauen, ansonsten übersieht man diese doch recht leicht, dazu aber später mehr 

Beginnen wir mit den Mainboard-Herstellern, die normal viel vor zu zeigen haben, und für sehr viele Besucher ein wichtiger Anlaufpunkt sind. Eigentlich hätte man erwarten müssen, dass sich Haswell bereits groß am Horizont abzeichnet, und man von Jubelmeldungen bzgl. neuen Mainboards praktisch erschlagen wird. Tatsächlich findet die Presentation der neuen S1150 Boards aber eher unauffällig statt. Die möglichen Ursachen hierfür sind wohl die großteils ins Package gewanderte Spannungsversorgung bei Haswell, wodurch der CPU nur noch eine fixe 1,8V Eingansspannung zur Verfügung gestellt werden muss, und auf der anderen Seite ein Chipsatz, welche nun endlich 6x SATA III und USB 3.0 zur Verfügung stellt. Der Bedarf an Zusatzchips sinkt damit natürlich stark ab, und "beraut" damit die Mainboardhersteller wichtiger Differenzierungsmerkmale. Was noch bleibt sind die Anordnung der Erweiterungsslot, und die Verwendung von PCI-E-Switches und PLX-Chips. Der Trend zur Differenzierung über Zusatzchips wie KillerNic oder besondere Audiochips hat sehr stark zugenommen. Als Folge erscheinen diese Features aber bei weitem unspektakulärer als noch vor einiger Zeit. Man merkt einfach, dass sich die Mainboardhersteller wirklich schwer tun, noch ein "besonderes" Produkt zu zeigen. 

Ähnlich sieht es auch bei den GPUs aus. AMD bringt wohl erst Ende des Jahres ihre neue Generation, und auch nVidia macht außer GK110 keine Anstalten neue Produkte zu presentieren. War die GTX Titan doch noch eine Hoffnung bzgl Neuigkeiten im GPU-Sektor, zeigte sich die Messerealität dann doch sehr ernüchternd. Praktisch von allen Herstellern hörte man bzgl Customdesigns nur ablehnende Äußerungen. Hier fällt nur Inno3D mit ihrer i-Chill Accelero Hybrid GeForce Titan heraus, welche eine Kompakt-WaKü mit einem Axiallüfter kombiniert. Ansonsten sollte man abgesehen vom Referenzdesign sich aber keine all zu großen Hoffnungen machen, noch andere GTX Titan zu sehen. 

Die einzige wirkliche Neuigkeit war am Dienstag um 16 Uhr die Vorstellung der neuen Quadro-Karten durch nVidia. Leider war zu dieser Vorstellung nur geladene Presse erlaubt, weshalb ich hier nur auf die News bei PCGH und CB verweisen kann. Insgesamt auch ein eher unspannendes Thema für uns Gamer. 

Einen echten Knaller, plus einen kleinen, hatte der GPU-Bereich aber noch zu bieten. Der "kleine" Knaller war hierbei das von PNY, im Reseller-Bereich, gezeigte System mit Platz für 8 Dual-Slot-GPUs für einen stolzen Preis von wohl mehr als 5.000€ (hierzu später mehr in einem extra Artikel). Der echte Knaller traf mich am gestrigen Mittwoch nur wenige Minuten vor Messeschluss am Stand von IBM. Wie üblich gegen Ende meines Messebesuchs ging mir die Zeit aus, und ich stand vor der Wahl OCZ oder IBM... Von IBM versprach ich mir eigentlich nichts wirklich Neues, aber mein Gefühl sagte mir, das sich ein Besuch doch lohnen würde, auch wenn ich mit solch einem Knaller NIE gerechnet hätte! Also ab zum IBM-Stand, und nach meinem Kontakt der letzten Jahre gefragt, Visitenkarten sind doch was gutes . Gefragt, und schnell zum richtigen Mann gebracht, folgte der übliche Small-Talk über die Neuigkeiten des letzten Jahres. Die Direkt-Wasserkühlung von IBM befindet sich inzwischen mit MUC im Produktiveinsatz, bleibt aber eine Customlösung, welche in "normale" IBM-Produkte noch keinen Einzug hält. Hier ist einfach eine ganze Reihe an Infrastrukturmaßnahmen zu ergreifen, die sich erst bei größeren Projekten sinnvoll realisieren lassen. Soweit so gut. Mehr gab es eigentlich auch nicht zu erzählen von IBM direkt. Da IBM letztes Jahr aber damit begonnen hat, GPGPU Produkte mit ins Programm auf zu nehmen, und es bzgl PCI-E 3.0 doch noch einige Unsicherheiten gibt, wendete ich das Gespräch in diese Richtung. Leider gab es bzgl GK110 und PCI-E 3.0 nichts Neues. Als Tesla steht bis auf weiteres nur PCI-E 2.0 zur Verfügung. Mein Gesprächpartner wollte mir aber noch die Weiterentwicklung der GPU-Server zeigen, was mich eigentlich nur minder begeistern konnte, zumal mir die Messe bereits schwer in den Knochen steckte. Als er aber die Tür zum Serverrack öffnete, und mir dieses Baby zeigte, war ich wieder hell wach 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nVidia hatte diese Quad!-GPU Karte zwar bereits im Mai 2012 angekündigt, und im November 2012 auch "released", dies ging Medial aber zum einen etwas unter, und zum anderen lies echte Verfügbarkeit auch auf sich warten. Eigentlich sollten, wie im Heise Artikel zu lesen ist, bereits Anfang 2013 die Karten verfügbar sein, laut der Aussage meines Kontaktes bei IBM, sind die Karten aber erst seid wenigen Wochen wirklich verfügbar. So konnte er mir auch nur die Quad-GPU, welche für virtualisierte CAD-Arbeitsplätze ausgelegt sein soll zeigen, und nicht die Dual-GPU Variante. Auch die inzwischen zu K1 und K2 verfügbare Produktseite ist eher spärlich. So konnte mir mein Kontakt auch nicht wirklich sagen, welche Chips auf der Quad-GPU verbaut sind. Es handelt sich aber wohl um halb deaktivierte GK107. Bei der K2 mit "2 x high-end Kepler GPUs" handelt es sich entgegen den ersten Vermutungen wohl eher um GK104 denn um GK110. Genau kann man dies allerdings nicht sagen, da die hierfür nötigen Informationen fehlen.



Tja, was gibt es sonst noch von der Messe zu berichten?

Nicht viel. 3D ist bei weitem kein so großes Thema mehr, und wurde durch 3D-"Drucker" und transparente Displays, sowie SEHR große Multi-Touch-Monitore ersetzt. Insgesamt aber nichts, was einen neuen Hype auslösen könnte.

Ich hoffe mein kleiner Messeanriss hat euch gefallen.

Details zu meinen Besuchen bei den einzelnen Herstellern, findet ihr in den nachfolgenden einzelnen Artikeln, welche ich nach und nach veröffentlich werde. In diesem Sinne viel Spaß beim lesen und anschauen 



XFX
Enermax
Alpenföhn
ASRock
BioStar
MSI
ASUS
Club3D
Intel
BeQuiet
Microsoft
PNY
KingSpec
usw.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. März 2013)

*AW: CeBIT 2013 ein Fazit*

Warum hast du kein Bild der GPUs der K1?


----------



## Tiz92 (7. März 2013)

*AW: CeBIT 2013 ein Fazit*

Gute News Sky wie immer intressant zu lesen deine Beiträge.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (7. März 2013)

*AW: CeBIT 2013 ein Fazit*

Sehr interessant, aber leider nicht reproduzierbar  Gehe zwar morgen zur Cebit kann mir aber nicht den Planet Reseller Abschnitt angucken


----------



## Skysnake (7. März 2013)

*AW: CeBIT 2013 ein Fazit*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Warum hast du kein Bild der GPUs der K1?


 Du meinst die Vorderseite?

Hab ich wohl vergessen  Ist aber eh nur ne schwarze Plastikhaube über nem Vaporchamborkühler, oder eventuell sogar ohne Vaporchambor. Die GPU ist ja passiv.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. März 2013)

*AW: CeBIT 2013 ein Fazit*

Eine passive GPU? Anhand der GPU und deren Aufschrift erkennt man idR den Chip, daher die Frage.


----------



## Skysnake (7. März 2013)

*AW: CeBIT 2013 ein Fazit*

VGX K1 

Steht doch auf der Seite drauf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur die nVidia Dokumente sagen halt nicht wirklich was...

Das ist halt wirklich nur ne Virtualisierungskarte anscheinen. Einsatzgebiet sind halt CAD-Arbeitsplätze, wo dann jeder auf seiner "eigenen" GPU arbeiten kann. Also 4 CAD-Plätze pro K1.

Das Ding hat ja auch nur einen 6Pin Anschluss.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. März 2013)

*AW: CeBIT 2013 ein Fazit*

Du hast mich glaube ich nicht verstanden. Wo ist das Bild der vier GPUs auf der K1?


----------



## Driftking007 (7. März 2013)

*AW: CeBIT 2013 ein Fazit*

naja werden wohl im takt gesenkte gt630er sein. Ich glaub wohl kaum dass er mal ebend da rumschrauben kann


----------



## Skysnake (7. März 2013)

*AW: CeBIT 2013 ein Fazit*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du hast mich glaube ich nicht verstanden. Wo ist das Bild der vier GPUs auf der K1?


 Ist das jetzt ne Scherzfrage

Wenn nicht, ich habs mal etwas deutlich kenntlich gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub jetzt sollte man es erkennen 

Edit Marc, bzgl Passiv. Sie hat keinen eigenen Lüfter, und muss daher mit den Gehäuselüftern gekühlt werden. Also "Semi-Passiv-Betrieb", die Karte selbst ist aber eben Passiv​


----------



## Superwip (7. März 2013)

*AW: CeBIT 2013 ein Fazit*



> Du hast mich glaube ich nicht verstanden. Wo ist das Bild der vier GPUs auf der K1?


 
Wie soll er denn die GPUs fotografieren? Da sitzt ja der Kühler drauf und ich nehme an er hatte kein Röntgengerät dabei ^^


----------



## Skysnake (7. März 2013)

*AW: CeBIT 2013 ein Fazit*

Nächstes mal nehm ich mein kompaktes Schraubenzieherset mit  Hatte ich sogar hingerichtet, aber dann @home vergessen  

Ich glaub die hätten aber eh was dagegen gehabt, wenn ich die angefangen hätte zu zerlegen  Man sieht die GPUs ja aber auch so denke ich. Siehe Bild oben


----------



## keinnick (7. März 2013)

*AW: CeBIT 2013 ein Fazit*

Sollten die GPUs nicht auf der anderen Seite des Boards sitzen?


----------



## Superwip (7. März 2013)

*AW: CeBIT 2013 ein Fazit*

Allerdings reicht das Bild -zumindest für mich- nicht aus um die GPUs zu identifizieren.

Würde man die GPUs direkt sehen könnte man sie anhand der Größe und (sofern unter WLP Spuren erkennbar) Beschriftung einordnen.


----------



## Skysnake (7. März 2013)

*AW: CeBIT 2013 ein Fazit*

Hab ich jetzt Adleraugen? 

Da sieht man doch ganz klar, 4x128 Bit Interfaces, dazu dann 4x4 Schrauben, welche Wohl für den entsprechenden Anpressdruck des Kühlers sorgen und eben die Widerstände/Kondensatoren, wie man sie ganz typischerweise auf der Rückseite eines Sockels sieht.

Aber selbst, wenn man es nicht sieht, ich hab ja sogar noch extra die Produktseite verlinkt, da stehts sogar Schwarz auf Weiß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT:

Und wenn man auf den Link zum GRID Datasheet in dem Link klickt, den ich oben gepostet habe, dann sieht man sogar die Karte ohne Abdeckung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. März 2013)

*AW: CeBIT 2013 ein Fazit*

Du hast also den Kühler nicht abgeschraubt und die GPUs gesehen? Darum ging es mir.


----------



## Tiz92 (7. März 2013)

*AW: CeBIT 2013 ein Fazit*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du hast also den Kühler nicht abgeschraubt und die GPUs gesehen? Darum ging es mir.


 
Darf man das jetzt echt?


----------



## SiQ (7. März 2013)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Darf man das jetzt echt?



Fragen kostet nichts, ich denke die hätten nichts dagegen.


----------



## Skysnake (7. März 2013)

*AW: CeBIT 2013 ein Fazit*

Ähm doch  Hatten Sie. 

Es kam direkt die Aussage "Die Kühlerabdeckung brauchen wir gar nicht runternehmen, da sieht man eh nichts außer dem Kühlkörper". Ich hatte nämlich direkt einen fragenden Blick aufgesetzt 

War also leider wirklich nicht drin. Mir wurde aber direkt im Inet die Produktseite gezeigt, womit es dann für mich auch ok war. Auch wenn wir nicht herausfinden konnten, ob das jetzt ein GK107, GK106 oder GK104 ist.  Die Info war leider weder in ihrem internen System noch bei nVidia auf die Schnelle zu finden. Da wars auch schon 18 Uhr, also eigentlich Feierabend. 

PS:
Alpenföhn hinzugefügt


----------



## Timsu (7. März 2013)

*AW: CeBIT 2013 ein Fazit Update: Jetzt mit Alpenföhn*

Respekt, wie du hier sehr ausführlich mit viel Text, Bildern und Hintergrundwissen über alles berichtest


----------



## Superwip (8. März 2013)

*AW: CeBIT 2013 ein Fazit Update4: Jetzt mit Alpenföhn&BeQuiet&ASRock&Microsoft*

Wenn man sie die Zahl der "CUDA Cores" ansieht hat die K1 offensichtlich 4 ziemlich abgespeckte GK 107 (Ausbaustufe:  GT 630)

Die K1 nutzt dagegen offensichtlich zwei GK 104er im Vollausbau und entspricht damit weitgehend einer 8GiB GTX 690 wenn auch mit wohl stark gesenktem Takt.


----------



## Skysnake (8. März 2013)

*AW: CeBIT 2013 ein Fazit Update4: Jetzt mit Alpenföhn&BeQuiet&ASRock&Microsoft*

Wie gesagt, ich gehe auch von halb deaktivierten GK107 aus , was so btw. mal übelste Resteverwertung ist 

Genau kann man das aber nicht sagen. Genau so bei der K2. Ich denke auch, dass es ein GK104 ist, ich hab aber kein Platinenbild von der K2. Daher kann ich nicht sagen, ob es ein GK104 oder eventuell eine extrem Resteverwertung von GK110... 

Falls jemand ein Platinenbild findet, immer her damit. Anhand den Kühlerhalterungen kann man dann sehen, ob es GK104 oder GK110 ist.


----------



## RayasVati (8. März 2013)

*AW: CeBIT 2013 ein Fazit Update4: Jetzt mit Alpenföhn&BeQuiet&ASRock&Microsoft*

Was da für Nerds rumlaufen  unglaublich...das image ist bestätigt


----------

